# Lost World Reptiles



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Lost World Reptiles is situated in Teynham nr Sittingbourne Kent.

Heard about this place through the forum so I thought I'd have a look.

All I can say is,this is about as good as it gets.!!!

I have been to the usual pet shops and the reptile/aquarium centres and some of them are quite good but this place is something else.

The place itself is spotless,the vivs are spotless,the selection of animals is,from my experience,the best I've seen,and all the equipment to help us look after our loved ones is here.
John,the person I spoke to,is about the friendliest person I have met for a long time,full of imformation and a willingness to stand and talk to someone for ages to help with any problems they may have. A person who has a genuine love of animals not just the money he gets from selling them!

This man has won me over and will be seeing a lot more of me from now on.At last,a dealer that really cares about his customers AND the welfare of the animals that he sells.

Thanks for the great experience John.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

pegleg said:


> Lost World Reptiles is situated in Teynham nr Sittingbourne Kent.
> 
> Heard about this place through the forum so I thought I'd have a look.
> 
> ...


Well said.:2thumb::no1:

Even though we've now moved over 90 miles away we still use them.

Say Pete from the Forum says hello when you see John, Russ or Karl if he's there. He'll know what you mean (we are addicted to the place).

John cares so much for the creatures and is a very helpful chap.


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> Well said.:2thumb::no1:
> 
> Even though we've now moved over 90 miles away we still use them.
> 
> ...


It will be a pleasure,Pete.

I quite understand how you feel,this bloke left me feeling like I wanted him as my new best friend,don't think I will ever look at another shop again.

Richard


----------

